# Egg feeder experiment



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been trying different things the past four months or so with hand raising tads and only had one morph, And as i thought he didn't make it two days out of the water. Today I was in my frog room and saw the last tad that my bastis did not transport fall to the ground. I decided to try something, first was the project of getting the tad off the ground witch turned out to be easy, I placed an eye dropper full of water infront of it and it swam rite in. turned out there was two of them. Knowing the bastis just moved 8 others I decided to place them on my caucheros back. She just moved four yesterday. The tads swam on her back on the first try and she didnt seem to mind me or them. About 3 hours later i cought her depositing the second tad in a brom! I am curious to see what happens next and will keep posting any observations! Has anyone here tried this?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes, other people have tried this, pumilios will feed tads that they come upon, it does not matter if they are theirs or not.


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry, I should have been clearer the post was getting long tho. Yes i have read numerous articels about this "not here" And know it can be done but i was looking for a personal exp. My biggest concern/question since I dont have much time to observe in the summer is, was there any post morph agression between species. pulling froglets has a much higher mortality ratio but it might be safer than haveing them stressed to death.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

between pumilios there is not inter species aggression until they get adults, and its only teritorial with calling males, not because they are a different morph.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Just to further clarify.. differnet morphs of pumilio are not species, they are all the same species. 
Also given they are from a polymorphic species, color variation isn't going to cause aggression but it may change mate choice. 

Ed


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had my Cristobals raise Escudo tads and Cauchero raise Cayo de agua's with no problems . If the female transported them she should feed them just like they were hers . 
If you pull the froglets from the viv before they are mature there should be no problem with them . I personally pull all my froglets as soon as they are able to get out of the brom and look for food . I put them in 190 oz tubs with an inch or so substrate lots of leaf litter and well seeded with springtails . And every couple weeks I sprinkle "rep-cal" lightly over the leaf litter and mist it . That way the springtails get "dusted " . And out of over a couple dozen pumilio froglets this past year I only had 3 die , and they were in the first month .


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanx all, I didn't think it would be a problem just wanted to check . If all goes well this could really help with other morphs I recentley pickd up a pair of escudo who have only been takeing care of one or two tads and blue jeans that i just can't watch go to waste.

Ed , sorry and thanks, I am aware just, wrote it wrong!


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

MY experiance with my Isla Popas is that they would not feed tads that i placed in canisters for them. 

However i do have some El Dorados that are terrible parents, and i'm thinking if i pull out my Intermedisu tad from the parents tank and replace it with an eldorado tad they will feed him like it was their own, since they really shouldnt kow the differance. I'll hand raise the inter tad and hope for the best.

I might try the manual placing of the tad on the mothers back if they sit still long enough


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting that you got the tadpoles to attach through manual placement, I tried this dozens of times with blue jeans tadpoles and bastimentos and they never grabbed hold. What did you use to place them?

Also I have only had surrogate tads cared for if they were replacing an existing tad they were taking care of. I couldn't just drop a tad in any axil and have the female find it and raise it.

Glad to see so many people trying these techniques out.


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks like a eyedropper my wife brought me a bunch of them from dunkin doughnuts, i cut them halfway up the stem. The key seemed to be not to force the tad out but to get it rite to the end and get it close to the frog and it swam up instantley, no effort what so ever. tad was also 4 days old,they seem a little more active than the first couple days.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

An eyedropper from Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

Dont worry They are brand new, sealed ,sterile They use them for testing bacterial loads in the machines. I like them because there disposable"and free" but i use them and toss them.


----------

